

The Case for VP9 - gurupanguji
http://www.streamingmedia.com/Articles/Editorial/Featured-Articles/The-Case-for-VP9-100833.aspx

======
threeseed
That's a terrible case.

Firstly, H.265 is still in progress and it will be built into Windows, iOS and
OSX at some point. That means that Firefox, Opera and Chrome don't need to
implement it. They can just defer to the OS implementation. And there is
nothing to suggest that H.265 won't follow the same path as H.264 i.e.
dominate: [http://caniuse.com/#feat=mpeg4](http://caniuse.com/#feat=mpeg4)

Secondly, it is completely disingenuous to say "VP9 matches H.265 in video
quality" when it is only at low compression. The whole point of VP9 is to be
an open solution for the web i.e. it will be used at high compression. Every
comparison we have seen to date suggests that VP9 is more of a competitor for
H.264 not H.265 at this level.

Thirdly, nice work completely ignoring the rest of the consumer electronics
industry. MPEG LA is stacked with almost every important player in video/photo
camera, console, television.

